# Kudos to Grizzly!



## PHPaul (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a G8688 mini lathe that I bought 24 NOV 17.  It comes with a 1 year warranty.

Two days ago, 27 NOV 18, it quit in the middle of a job.  Using a troubleshooting guide, I confirmed that the motor controller board wasn't resetting.  No power to the motor.

Seeing as it was out of warranty by 3 days, I assumed that Grizzly would charge me the full price for a new board.  I emailed their Customer Service asking if they could provide me with a schematic so I could troubleshoot it further or give me a break on a new board (List Price over $135)

Tech department called today, confirmed my serial number and manufacture date and is sending me a new board free of charge.

In a time when most outfits will duck a warranty repair under the least excuse, that was unexpected and MUCH appreciated.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 29, 2018)

I find that good companies will honor an outdated warranty  as customer service.  Last year, Tormach replaced a z axis driver, for which the warranty was five years out of date.  As a manufac5turer myself years ago, I would repair or replace defec5tive products that I deemed failed due to bad parts or defective manufacturing.  IMO, it's the fair thing to do.


----------



## coherent (Nov 29, 2018)

I've had very good customer service from Grizzly also. I noticed recently the hydraulic cylinder on my horizontal bandsaw was leaking. Couldn't remember the date I purchased it. Called support and they sent out a complete new cylinder assembly free of charge. Come to find out it was exactly the last day of the warranty. FYI they go by the date delivered, not the date ordered.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 29, 2018)

I have had several good encounters with Grizzly service.


----------



## stioc (Jun 28, 2019)

That's encouraging to hear as I'm on the fence between the PM and Grizzly for the 12x36 lathe.

I have a Grizzly lathe today but haven't needed any service for it.


----------

